# Allied AFV pictures.



## Soren (Dec 15, 2005)

I figured that if we were going to have a "German AFV pictures" thread, we should also have a "Allied AFV pictures" thread.

I'll start with these pictures of the "Queen of the Desert":


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice pics Soren, here are some more...

Matilda II (German Markings)





Valentine





More Valentines













Tetrarch Light Tank (imagine meeting a panzer in one of these!  )





Churchill













Covenanter 





Canadian Sherman in Normandy


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2005)

America:

Sherman

























Sherman Flamethrower









Mine Clearing Sherman





Sherman Calliope





Stuart





Chaffee


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2005)

And finally some from the USSR

VE Day Parade









T-34

























SU-100





T-26





SMK


----------



## evangilder (Dec 15, 2005)

Good stuff guys


----------



## plan_D (Dec 16, 2005)

Excellent pictures. I wish I had never deleted my WW2 picture collection now.


----------



## Soren (Dec 16, 2005)

Great pictures there Gnomey !

Its not often you see color pictures of Soviet AFV's, very nice.


----------



## Soren (Dec 16, 2005)

Some pictures of the T-34, the German army's nemesis in the early years of war - 1941 to early 1942:

Picture #1: Is it me, or were Russian tank-crews some small people ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 16, 2005)

Beautiful. Keep 'em coming please.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Great pics. I like the Sherman in the snow.


----------

